# A bunch of mixed fish



## Chloe Bell (Dec 26, 2012)

I have Peacocks, Haps and Mbuna's all in one 75 gallon tank. There are 24 fish total as of right now. I also have a Jewel. How all these fish came to be togehter is a long story, but I have heard bad things about the Jewel and I have heard good things. I want experience options. Has anyone put all these types of fishes together? The Jewel seems to be the most mellow in there but he is also one of the biggest. I also have a Bubble Bee and was told that I should remove him as well as the Jewel and all the otherMbuna's. Help. As you know we become attached to our fish and would like to keep them all, but will do what is best for them. All fish are still young with that being said I maybe getting a false sense that they can all get along.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I have kept peacocks, haps and mbuna in one tank...but not a bumblebee and not 24 males in a 75G.

If the Jewel is doing fine and showing good color, there is no problem with keeping it. Bad stories tend to come when you have 2 jewels and they spawn.

Do you have an all-male tank with one of each species and no look-alikes? Are all the males colored up? No fighting or injuries? No one lurking at the top of the tank ever?

If yes, you are fine for now. I do think the bumblebee (crabro) will be too aggressive for your haps and peacocks when they all mature. That can take anywhere from 6 months (for the mbuna) to two years (for the haps). What other mbuna do you have in the tank?

I would shoot for 10-12 individuals in a 75G all-male tank and limit to fish that mature at or under 6".


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

In addition to what Dj has stated, it really depends on exactly what you have in the tank. In order to avoid potential issues in the future, it is probably best to identify the fish you have, and then we can probably give you good advice. Once mature, you do have too many fish though.


----------



## Chloe Bell (Dec 26, 2012)

I have taken the tank down to 17 and I dove females as I have had baby fish. Everyone is doing well except see post Help Swollen Fish


----------



## NestoJR (Sep 13, 2012)

You don't have to remove anything unless you're having a problem. If you ask people, I'm sure you'll get all kinds of different advice. Maybe we're lucky but we have no problems with the assortment of fish we have. Look in my sig for vids. It's all about learning and if it works, let it be. The only thing you may want to be wary of is cross-breeding.


----------



## NestoJR (Sep 13, 2012)

Also, fish are just like people in that sometimes there are jerks (super aggressive, mean fish) and laid-back people and in-between. I've heard that Jewel cichlids are some of the meanest cichlids and don't belong in a community tank cuz they will wreak havoc. Same thing for Auratus. I have both with no issue. If there's aggression, you have to understand where it's coming from, whether its territorial, conspecific or breeding and handle it.

Also, if it doesn't show, our vids are at www.youtube.com/user/n3st0jr


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

NestoJR said:


> You don't have to remove anything unless you're having a problem. If you ask people, I'm sure you'll get all kinds of different advice. Maybe we're lucky but we have no problems with the assortment of fish we have. Look in my sig for vids. It's all about learning and if it works, let it be. The only thing you may want to be wary of is cross-breeding.


That is impossible to assume without knowing the full identified stock list. Most hobbyist want set ups with a high probability of long term success and enjoyment. There are enough posts in this forum to more than prove that your odds for achieving this depend on your stock choices.

With the OP having health issues in her tank, the stress level is very questionable.


----------

